# Are people not posting on MTBR as much any more?



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Maybe it's just me, but when I look for new posts, it just seems that there aren't nearly as many as there used to be.


----------



## GabTheAce (Mar 27, 2016)

I think you're right! Maybe it's because of Easter? Most are not in the office wasting work hours on mtbr lol

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Maybe it's just me, but when I look for new posts, it just seems that there aren't nearly as many as there used to be.


I know of some regulars that have gone elsewhere for their own reasons. When you have numbers that have chosen this way the totality eventually hits home.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree that there seems to be less activity but it's not obvious why that might be? I don't see any particular issues with the forum that might put people off.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Facebook?


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

^^^ There are lots of other places to get/find mountain bike-related information. As a bike-related business owner, I've specifically noticed it because there's SO much noise out there, and everyone (by everyone, I mean the news/media/website outlets in addition to businesses) is fighting to get the attention of the consumer. 

I think the forums on MTBR have less activity these days because people interact on FB, Instagram, etc for trail conditions, industry news, and whatever else. There's still a place for MTBR for sure, but it's slightly reduced with everything else available.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

smmokan said:


> ^^^ There are lots of other places to get/find mountain bike-related information. As a bike-related business owner, I've specifically noticed it because there's SO much noise out there, and everyone (by everyone, I mean the news/media/website outlets in addition to businesses) is fighting to get the attention of the consumer.
> 
> I think the forums on MTBR have less activity these days because people interact on FB, Instagram, etc for trail conditions, industry news, and whatever else. There's still a place for MTBR for sure, but it's slightly reduced with everything else available.


well stated.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I recently got back into MTBing as now that I've moved/career change, I'm able to. I've gotten back onto MTBR as well. I check the forums/post for stories, peroples experiences with components/gear, and troubleshooting stuff.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Perhaps it is how the site is set up. When I click on anything it loads, double clutches and then loads again. It's the slowest website of any that I visit. it's not just my computer at home either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

BeanMan said:


> Perhaps it is how the site is set up. When I click on anything it loads, double clutches and then loads again. It's the slowest website of any that I visit. it's not just my computer at home either.


yup massive advertisements will do that


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I really enjoy MTBR, I was never a "forum" person (ever) until I started looking into the sport and ran into this one. The amount of help I get from you guys is invaluable (other than ridding of course) - I've browsed through other forums but I always refer back here I find it a very complete and comprehensive forum. Plus I love to see bikes and the stories that you guys always share. 

I think some people get put off only by the endless rants on the same subjects from "washing your bike" to the good old "trail etiquette", but with new people coming in all the time it is kind of expected.

Working from home also helps to be able to be in here more than I should lol


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't speak for the masses, but the weather is nicer so I'm outside more and on the computer less. Could it just be a spring thing?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BeanMan said:


> Perhaps it is how the site is set up. When I click on anything it loads, double clutches and then loads again. It's the slowest website of any that I visit. it's not just my computer at home either.


It's super fast on my iPad.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I think it's SRAM's fault. 1x12 chased everyone away.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Aside from the fact that after a while, you've seen all the same basic posts before, I see two main issues. One is reduced participation from industry, aside from a few of the smaller manufacturer forums like Canfield or Turner. The other is that the activity is declining down to a few forums: fat bikes, NorCal, Front Range, and AZ. Most of the chatter seems to be in NorCal forum these days. Half of it is off topic or belongs in other forums, but the ownership seems to like keeping it in the local forum where most people know each other, and it's his site. But I think it decreases the relevance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

evasive said:


> Aside from the fact that after a while, you've seen all the same basic posts before, I see two main issues. One is reduced participation from industry, aside from a few of the smaller manufacturer forums like Canfield or Turner. The other is that the activity is declining down to a few forums: fat bikes, NorCal, Front Range, and AZ. Most of the chatter seems to be in NorCal forum these days. Half of it is off topic or belongs in other forums, but the ownership seems to like keeping it in the local forum where most people know each other, and it's his site. But I think it decreases the relevance.


sadly yes.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I agree with the NORCAL forum issue. I rarely visit that forum as I don't live there and only check it when I visit my in laws and bring a bike. Anyway, you're right. I checked it out and there are A LOT of posts that have no business being in a regional forum. That admin needs their ass kicked. It's washing out the rest of MTBR and creating a totally separate user group. Might as well split into two websites.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Most people use facebook(awful website). I've noticed that meetup[.]com has had trail parties listed.

Honestly though, I've been staying away from much of the net because of political discussions. FB seems to have lots of that with thousands of people not knowing what they are talking about, but sure have a strong opinion and a need to express it. So lately I've just been visiting three forums, one on tech, another on Jeeps, and my favorite place of reading... MTBr!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Silentfoe said:


> I agree with the NORCAL forum issue. I rarely visit that forum as I don't live there and only check it when I visit my in laws and bring a bike. Anyway, you're right. I checked it out and there are A LOT of posts that have no business being in a regional forum. That admin needs their ass kicked. It's washing out the rest of MTBR and creating a totally separate user group. Might as well split into two websites.


sadly yes +2


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

+3

I vote we nuke NorCal


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I blame the new e-bikes forum... bunch of sell outs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh My Sack! said:


> +3
> 
> I vote we nuke NorCal


or take their bikes and hand them e-bikes to spew about


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

While I'm comparatively new to MTBR, I'm not to hobby sites. BeanMan already noted this site is clunky and slow to browse. A boatload of "googleleads" hits almost everytime you click on a thread....I get it though: this is a free site and servers to handle this traffic are expensive.

Also, Arizona has had exceptional weather since early Feb. Might explain the slowdown in that forum.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

pdxmark said:


> FB seems to have lots of that with thousands of people not knowing what they are talking about, but sure have a strong opinion and a need to express it.


"The world has been taken over by noisy people, and they have nothing to say"



milliesand said:


> BeanMan already noted this site is clunky and slow to browse. A boatload of "googleleads" hits almost every time you click on a thread..


Other sites have ads and aren't as slow, but there are a LOT of intrusive adverts on here. Overall though I have to say that I think it's a well run forum. I can only guess how the finances work so it would be silly of me to pass judgement on them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's super fast on my iPad.


Yep same here. No problem with speed or ads.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

nhodge said:


> Facebook?


Facebook is the main reason a local MTB site has fizzled out. There's a group on FB now that does a good job with trail conditions and meet-ups, but there's a lot that is missed, trail maps, classifieds, mechanical information and tips, etc. I've seen FB kill off forums in other areas of interest too. Sad...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Spring has sprung, so get a life and just go ride.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Two things. 

1) I feel that there are less people overall posting on eMpTyBeeR, but more lurkers than ever. This place is becoming more and more hostile so I don't blame them.

2) Winter weather is beginning to cease so more people are able to get out and ride instead of being stuck indoors and posting here. This happens every year here. Seems natural.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Hawg said:


> Two things.
> 
> 1) I feel that there are less people overall posting on eMpTyBeeR, but more lurkers than ever. This place is becoming more and more hostile so I don't blame them.
> 
> 2) Winter weather is beginning to cease so more people are able to get out and ride instead of being stuck indoors and posting here. This happens every year here. Seems natural.


I spend more time here during the riding season, when I'm riding and thinking about bikes. During ski season I'm more interested in TGR. I went something like 2 months without a single post here, because none of the active threads held any interest for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

Hawg said:


> One thing.
> 
> 1) I feel that there are less people overall posting on eMpTyBeeR, but more lurkers than ever. This place is becoming more and more hostile so I don't blame them.


you talkiin to me??!! huh are ya??!!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

evasive said:


> I went something like 2 months without a single post here.


Just living up to your name...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Hawg said:


> This place is becoming more and more hostile so I don't blame them.


Hostile? This is one of the friendliest forums I've ever seen! It's very well moderated and for some reason does not seem to attract the total d***heads and loudmouths I've seen on every other forum I've been on. And some of those forums are huge. Trust me, this place is not hostile.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

evasive said:


> I went something like 2 months without a single post here, because none of the active threads held any interest for me.


But you did lurk...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hawg said:


> 1) I feel that there are less people overall posting on eMpTyBeeR, but more lurkers than ever. This place is becoming more and more hostile so I don't blame them.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Hostile? This is one of the friendliest forums I've ever seen! It's very well moderated and for some reason does not seem to attract the total d***heads and loudmouths I've seen on every other forum I've been on. And some of those forums are huge. Trust me, this place is not hostile.


It's getting worse by the day. Go peak into places that used to be very mellow like AZ. My point is, it's not as friendly as it was just a year ago.

The bosses here need to do another clean out. They need to squish some nuts. It's time again.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Where's Chum?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> Where's Chum?


left the building :skep:


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Cleared2land said:


> Where's Chum?


Hiding from the angry mob. 
I'm in the "it's less friendly crowd"
There are a lot of shills in some of the forums, causing issues with mega denial and lying to defend products. 
I ran into that a few months ago when I very seriously asked if anyone made a saddle that wouldn't break in short order under a 200lb rider, in the Clydesdale forum. 
I promptly got insulted and this total crap came up about me having a riding style that sucked etc. 
I've been riding long enough to know that, even when I was 250lbs years ago my Specialized Sport saddles still lasted 2-3 years and now nothing lasts me more than a year of part time riding. 
That's pretty bad when I consider my riding is more moderate, less frequent, float the bike more and I'm 50lbs lighter...


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

A guy was given bad rep points because he said a hookers stilettos would sink into the mud more than snowshoes. I do not know what you guys consider to be hostile, but I think a guy should be able to post that he does not like fatbikes without ending up in the recycle bin. I like this site because the people are not necessarily pleasant, I always thought that the people here were kind of the 'tough guy' rock climbing crazies. This is the first website I joined that I was not welcomed to the board-in fact-I think they told me to get lost. I like that about this website!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The place is getting to be a bit of a mess.

I remember BITD when there were MAYBE a dozen different subforums, and threads would be on page 3 in less than an hour if nobody responded immediately. Now we're at a point where there are TOO MANY subforums. Stuff gets posted in the incorrect forums EVERYWHERE. It reduces exposure to those threads, but it's also spreading users out too much.

Yes, Facebook is pulling some discussion away. My local group has also seen a decline in forum participation in recent years as a lot of discussion has moved to Facebook. It's not always for the better. Locally, Facebook is a bit of a mess. There are a few Facebook-based ride groups, and that seems to work pretty well. But each trail also has its own Facebook group and that's a real mess with educating riders about trail conditions and maps and things like that. The repetitive question thing is even worse there than it is on these forums. Questions about trail maps come up pretty much weekly, if not multiple times per week.

Then yeah, it's warming up and people are getting out to ride more. I know I am.

As for the general friendliness (or lack thereof) on the forum, I agree that it's still one of the friendliest forums I've been on. But I have seen a few posters who can't seem to post anything but negativity.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Hawg said:


> But you did lurk...


Not really. I dropped in maybe once a day and scanned the threads under the "Unread" tab and then bailed. That's a typical seasonal pattern for me, although last winter was exaggerated because I was coping with a personal tragedy and didn't have any patience for things that aren't important.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

yutes fuggahs crack me up!!


----------



## ajavt (Nov 22, 2012)

Harold said:


> I remember BITD when there were MAYBE a dozen different subforums, and threads would be on page 3 in less than an hour if nobody responded immediately. Now we're at a point where there are TOO MANY subforums. Stuff gets posted in the incorrect forums EVERYWHERE. It reduces exposure to those threads, but it's also spreading users out too much.


^^ This.

Other sites I frequent also seem quick to add subforums but super hesitant to pull them back or combine things when they get slow.
Maybe I'm unusual in that I really don't mind scrolling through a wider variety of topics since there are times when some topic I wasn't looking for catches my eye and I learn something.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

There are a huge number of sub-forums. I spend a lot of time on here and I can't read them all, it takes too long. I'll often find old threads that I might have posted on had I seen them at the time. I check the 'new posts' link often but you still miss a lot of stuff.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Actually, I backed off from posting here when someone said this about me.



billyM said:


> *con·de·scend·ing*
> _adjective_
> -having or showing a feeling of patronizing superiority.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a fever.... MTBR needs more cowbell!


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I'll just go ahead and state the obvious but there's way too much of "my opinion is better than your opinion" and "my bike is better than your bike" here. I feel like most people that ask "what bike should I buy?" are only seeking approval for their choices and are afraid to make a decision that will be greeted by derision from people they will probably never meet. That's just my opinion. And I'll throw this out there too: I ride a Mongoose and really don't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2016)

orvil said:


> I'll just go ahead and state the obvious but there's way too much of "my opinion is better than your opinion" and "my bike is better than your bike" here. I feel like most people that ask "what bike should I buy?" are only seeking approval for their choices and are afraid to make a decision that will be greeted by derision from people they will probably never meet. That's just my opinion. And I'll throw this out there too: I ride a Mongoose and really don't care what anyone thinks.


so is this your OPINION??


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

nvphatty said:


> so is this your OPINION??


Yes. But I don't feel like its superior to anyone with a different opinion. My point is there are too many people on here that do feel that way and I think that does drive newcomers away. For instance, read the thread in the 50+ forum about "being cut or showing some flab". Its been going on ad nauseum for 2+ weeks and if some of these people ever met face-to-face they would probably come to blows. I realize that as a sub-culture most mountain bikers probably have strong personalities. But it was a small group of innovators that started the mountain bike movement through camaraderie. And possibly beer. Again, just my opinion and its not any better than yours. No arguments here.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Harold said:


> Now we're at a point where there are TOO MANY subforums.


I kind of agree with this. Fewer people are being spread out across a greater number of pigeon holes.

As well, there is probably competition from other forums, and from social media. The young people whom I know who spend any time at all in forums spend it on Pinkbike.

Social media like Instagram and Facebook may not be a direct replacement for forums, but social media consumes time that might otherwise end up being spent in forums.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

JonathanGennick said:


> I kind of agree with this. Fewer people are being spread out across a greater number of pigeon holes.


Definitely the major issue IMO.
WAYYYY too many subforums.


----------



## DG40 (Feb 5, 2014)

Here ya go. This is why..
And the slow page loads.



DG40 said:


> What's wrong with "Crank brothers stuff"?
> 
> I see these post often but no reason why.





Steel Calf said:


> when I see someone riding Crank Brothers stuff it makes me so angry I want to spit my own guts out.


Just because?


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

MTBR is my main site for mountain bike help and fun (when off the bike).


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

I used to post on here all the time. Once we got a bike park installed, it seemed that I had less of an interested to argue the same points on similar threads all the time. I post less because I'm in a different career, with older kids, and less time to ride. So I ride.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Britney Spears accepts all responsibility for whatever is wrong on this site.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

i have noticed this on quite a few forums pertaining to other hobbies of mine. lots of places out there to go for whatever subject matter. i also think alot more folk are just sufing/reading versus posting. after a while also alot of the same exact questions/comments are repeated over and over.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Too many sub-forums. Time to consolidate again.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

MASC1104 said:


> i also think alot more folk are just sufing/reading versus posting.


We need the surfing though, so that people will see threads of interest and post in them.

The greater number of forums means that I see fewer threads when I surf. I can't jump into a discussion that I don't know is happening.

As well, I find it annoying to have to bounce in and out of so many niche subforums.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

I've noticed a more than a few times newbie questions are met with answers that would keep me off the forum (i.e. there's already an answer to that question but you didn't find it an now your lazy). If someone has a legit question, it deserves an answer. I don't really care how many times someone asks a question about disc brake burn in or wheel building, seriously. Sometimes the search results don't find the answer your looking for or they're buried in pages and pages of results.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The search engine on here has much to be desired.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> The search engine on here has much to be desired.


thats a big 10-4


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

yep, better to google your keywords followed by mtbr to get a good results list.

I think it's probably because of FB and other social sites, there's only so much time in a day and too many places to go on the web. People have to prioritize their time.


----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

It seems like most forums are hurting these days. I have been members on many different motorcycle and car forums and also this one. all of the fancy new "social networking" sites have pulled members away.

I wouldn't be that upset about it if there was any real content like forums tend to have. Facebook and the others just don't have the in depth discussions that you have on sites like this. It's just "hey here's a picture!" then a bunch of "cool" or "that's stupid" kinda comments.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

The attention span of most people is measured in mere seconds, if it isn't shiny or has no bright lights they move on to the next Kartrashian photo.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

JonathanGennick said:


> We need the surfing though, so that people will see threads of interest and post in them.


of course its needed, its a forum.


----------



## ski_adk (May 10, 2009)

MASC1104 said:


> after a while also alot of the same exact questions/comments are repeated over and over.


Whenever I have a question or want to know something from the collective, I usually search first and find that the topic has been discussed over and over again.

The other times, I do what I just did here...type out a post, read it, think "meh, who really cares what I have to say about that", and close the page w/out posting it.


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've only been hanging out here for a year and a half or so, so I think I might have missed the golden age of mtbr (short of some kind of renaissance). There do seem to be significantly fewer new posts now than when I first came around. Even still, i've spent many, many hours here, and really appreciate the forum as a whole. I have been more of a lurker than an active poster for quite awhile, and I agree that most questions I have can be answered on some thread of this site, somewhere.

Many valid points have been raised here, too many sub forums, pop up ads (the big one when first coming to the page is annoying), and the other social networking drawing away from casual perusal. I personally like the linked with FB potential of sites, but tried that here and didn't get it to work out. I do hit up mtbr on facebook when i'm there.

I like this site, and see there are hundreds of folks on here at the moment, so it's far from dead. Mountain biking continues to be a growing passion for me, and it's already a very significant part of my life, so i'm sure i'll be hanging out and shooting the s*$t with you all for some time to come.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

I'm so over people relying on stupid Facebook as the only way to get a hold of others so I won't be riding with these FB groups. I saw an old friend not too long ago who said he was glad to see me so he could invite me to his birthday since I'm not on Facebook. Really, FB is a requirement for social interaction/invitations? People I want to ride with get a text or call in order to meet up. If I want to share a picture with a friend then I text it to them or show them when we are having a beer together, I don't need to share it with 500 people that I don't give two shits about. /rant that was a little off topic


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

db440 said:


> so i'm sure i'll be hanging out and shooting the s*$t with you all for some time to come.


whats your weapon of choice??


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I think of this current MTBR situation as something that many, if not all of the various internet forums experience. They ebb and flow and they roll with the dynamics of interest and participation. It seems just normal to observe these changes over time. MTBR is far from the only forum that has experienced this, if that’s what you think is going on.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> I'm so over people relying on stupid Facebook as the only way to get a hold of others so I won't be riding with these FB groups. I saw an old friend not too long ago who said he was glad to see me so he could invite me to his birthday since I'm not on Facebook. Really, FB is a requirement for social interaction/invitations? People I want to ride with get a text or call in order to meet up. If I want to share a picture with a friend then I text it to them or show them when we are having a beer together, I don't need to share it with 500 people that I don't give two shits about. /rant that was a little off topic


Don't feel bad I send my sister a text message on her phone and get no response.
A day later I decide to look at Facebook here is a message from her saying she got my text and so on.
Personally I think Facebook is not so great. 
I would rather come here and read what I choose to read and not see what everyone post about their life.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

I think a big issue here is part to do with the, even if in jest, ahole comments and replies. Even last year, when I started here, I had some stupid questions and some of the replies I was taken aback at first. 
I am a Mod on a Firebird site. Been there for many many years, through owner changes and the like. And at one point, it was kind of a free for all. Members would tell other members to go jump in a lake, or worse when they asked a question not exactly on firebirds, but was car related. Or you didn't see the same opinion as someone else. We lost many many members to the pissing matches and crap. Once we restructured the site and the Mods, and became a civilized forum. Members came back and stayed. 
And yes, Ads and site load times is a PITFA too. We had that issue too. And MTBR does take a long time for me to load a lot of times. I work in camps. Internet is slower. When I had Satellite internet, like prob 50%+ of Canada does, its even slower at times.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Maybe it's just me, but when I look for new posts, it just seems that there aren't nearly as many as there used to be.


Try this:

http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=2922424


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Klurejr said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=2922424


linky no workie


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

nvphatty said:


> linky no workie


Perhaps the link I posted is tied to my user id, it is just the results of clicking this link at the top of the page:










That will show all the new Posts, keep it open in it's own tab and refresh it once in a while and you will see plenty of new posts without having to dig around all the different Forums.

I do agree that some of them could be consolidated, but that is not an easy thing to do, however, the Admins and Moderators are talking about it and trying to work out a good way to do this.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

banditpowdercoat said:


> I think a big issue here is part to do with the, even if in jest, ahole comments and replies. Even last year, when I started here, I had some stupid questions and some of the replies I was taken aback at first.


Well, you must be pretty thin skinned because compared to the majority of internet forums this place is like a nunnery!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> Well, you must be pretty thin skinned because compared to the majority of internet forums this place is like a nunnery!


that hurt.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> that hurt.


Yeah, because we're mean and nasty here so.... yeah!!!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Honestly, some of those nuns and brothers can be brutal... they got religion on their side.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I've been on both nanny and free for all sites and each has it's pluses and minuses. This place falls in the middle somewhere. There are a lot of good posters and some real douchebags and I find that the older I get, the less time I spend interacting with those types.

I'm still kind of new around here and poke into an occasional subforum here or there but there are other sites where you don't have a proliferation of judgemental knowitalls.

As for Facebook. What a wasteland. I have an account there only for the purpose of supporting an organization site.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

bakerjw said:


> I've been on both nanny and free for all sites and each has it's pluses and minuses.


Na, free-for-all sites have no pluses at all.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

My skin ain't thin. But not everyones a Northern ******* like me


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I blame 29" wheels


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

TAOS1 said:


> I blame 29" wheels


Hmmm...I have been thinkin' the fault lies with sunspots, but I like your idea.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I blame Iguana Del Ray.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmmmm., maybe the forum,blogging, chatting internet sensationalism is coming to an end. What do ya know.....we will start interfacing with each other in PERSON. What a thought..........


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

coot271 said:


> Hmmmm., maybe the forum,blogging, chatting internet sensationalism is coming to an end. What do ya know.....we will start interfacing with each other in PERSON. What a thought..........


novel idea


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

coot271 said:


> Hmmmm., maybe the forum,blogging, chatting internet sensationalism is coming to an end. What do ya know.....we will start interfacing with each other in PERSON. What a thought..........


In person is great, but I would be challenged to find the depth of knowledge and breadth of viewpoint that we enjoy on mtbr.com. My enjoyment of the sport and ability to help other riders has been tremendously enhanced by participating here.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

coot271 said:


> Hmmmm., maybe the forum,blogging, chatting internet sensationalism is coming to an end. What do ya know.....we will start interfacing with each other in PERSON. What a thought..........


Sounds practical. I'll see you all Wed night, my house, 630.
Charge your lights and bring beer. Just remember, anyone starts rambling on about wheel size, 'boost', or uses 'fat bike' as a verb and there's gonna be a thrashing.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

coot271 said:


> Hmmmm., maybe the forum,blogging, chatting internet sensationalism is coming to an end. What do ya know.....we will start interfacing with each other in PERSON. What a thought..........


It will never happen. You're delusional.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

The death of the internets is greatly exaggerated.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Crankout said:


> The death of the internets is greatly exaggerated.


As is the joy of dealing with the general public.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

coot271 said:


> Hmmmm., maybe the forum,blogging, chatting internet sensationalism is coming to an end. What do ya know.....we will start interfacing with each other in PERSON. What a thought..........


Most people under the age of thirty have forgotten how.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have already forgotten what you're talking about...


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Might have something to do with all these g*ddamn pop-up ads too.... what is this, 2001?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

for those complaining about pop ups, maybe try no script in firefox.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

What if you still see the popup for chain reaction cycles burned into your eyeballs after you have shut off your computer?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

smmokan said:


> Might have something to do with all these g*ddamn pop-up ads too.... what is this, 2001?


No kidding, if this pop-up BS continues with every click on the site I will waste my time elsewhere!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I never get pop ups.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Chemtrails and global warming. 

As far as popups...I use Chrome and AdBlock Haven't seen a popup or ad on here for years. But I can see the concern. I just clicked my AdBlock and it says it has blocked 17 ads on this page.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I run AdBlockPlus whit ghostery.

Are there ads here?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

bakerjw said:


> I run AdBlockPlus whit ghostery.
> 
> Are there ads here?


nope


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I can tell you why I dont come here often anymore and its basically all of the reasons already listed. I started coming here as a newb when I bought my first bike and knew nothing. At that time the beginners forum was pretty helpful to me. After a few months I couldn't stand it anymore because its just people asking which 600 dollar bike to buy with the same specs. Then I used to surf in general, 29er, a few other forums. Most threads are responded to with at least 2 posts telling them not to post and to search. 

Fast forward a few years and I'm in several local facebook groups that are my go to for discussion, advice, trail conditions etc. Now I basically use MTBR as reference. I subscribe to threads about things I'm specifically interested in like my model of bikes and may chime in there. Otherwise I just google something I'm trying to get info on with mtbr at the end and I read through pages that way. Rarely, like today, I'll come to the site when I'm totally bored and nothing going on in FB and browse through some categories to see if a topic sparks my interest. The only reason I ended up in here was because its at the top of the page. 

I find the internet tough guys to be a lot less of an issue on facebook. People you might actually meet in person on the trail are less likely to be a an asshat online.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I like this place because you get more input from a lot more people. Yeah...some of it is rubbish but mostly it's good. Local Fb pages are pretty low population so there's not much help or many experienced people to help so I get very little advise. Maybe those that have larger groups on Fb are better off but for me...not so much.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

No one mentioned the big PINK elephant riding a BIKE in the room? Compared to the content that PB has nowadays the MTBR news feed feels like an old newspaper floating in the wind down in ghost town. Not even a competition. But I do enjoy the forums here as the forums on PB are full of 12 year old girls. The insight here is a lot more intelligent and civil for the most part. But I do hate the "hey use the search we discussed this already back in 2006". Anyways for news, videos, content I go to PB, for chatting or questions I come here. But this site is dial up slow.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Forgot to mention that none of my friends in Switzerland has ever heard of MTBR, but every single one knows PB. MTBR is more U.S focused whereas PB attracts the whole world.


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

Swissam said:


> But I do hate the "hey use the search we discussed this already back in 2006".


And if you happen to chime in, you get the flame for reviving an old thread. People suck.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Swissam said:


> MTBR is more U.S focused whereas PB attracts the whole world.


Flying the wee flag for Scotland here ;0)

I posted a question on Pink Bike once and I've never been back. School playground springs to mind. I like the people here and that's what matters most to me these days.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

s0ul_chicken said:


> And if you happen to chime in, you get the flame for reviving an old thread. People suck.


I usually think it's pretty cool when an old thread is revived. Assuming the post is a worthy one that can get the attention going again.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> I usually think it's pretty cool when an old thread is revived. Assuming the post is a worthy one that can get the attention going again.


I agree. Sometimes you see old names that haven't been around for awhile. It's interesting to see what folks were talking about 4, 5 or more years ago.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> I usually think it's pretty cool when an old thread is revived.


I just think it feels weird. Like bumping into an old girlfriend you only vaguely remember.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Swissam said:


> No one mentioned the big PINK elephant riding a BIKE in the room? Compared to the content that PB has nowadays the MTBR news feed feels like an old newspaper floating in the wind down in ghost town. Not even a competition.


My experience is that the younger crowd is drawn to PB. Is MTBR an aging demographic?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

JonathanGennick said:


> My experience is that the younger crowd is drawn to PB. Is MTBR an aging demographic?


Yes but there's a lot of new folks here as well.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Flying the wee flag for Scotland here ;0)
> 
> I posted a question on Pink Bike once and I've never been back. School playground springs to mind. I like the people here and that's what matters most to me these days.


I agree. I like the people,discussions and forum here on MTBR as its a more mature user group however I always check the PB news feed first. Always happy to see a trail preview from Claudio, I love that guy, he's a really cool and laid back person in real life. How many people can ride a bike like that and still speak in a second language? IT WORKS, IT WORKS, IT WORKS!!!!! Lol


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> I just think it feels weird. Like bumping into an old girlfriend you only vaguely remember.


I ALWAYS remember old girlfriends.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> I ALWAYS remember old girlfriends.


especially the one's you'd like to do again, and again.


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

Due to work reasons, I seldom surf anymore. I usually only pop onto the website when I have a specific question to ask but pleased to say I always get great answers on this site.

In the past, I did like to post a bit more but I got put off by having to sift through 100's of korean casino spamming posts on this site. That seems to have gone


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

There's been a lot of repetition on the board for awhile now. Every bike part has been dissected and discussed to death, usually via multiple threads. However I'm sure things will pick up when the next wheel standard comes out. But until then...

That being said I think the ride reports here in Passion are still going strong and a welcome part of mtbr.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

orvil said:


> "my opinion is better than your opinion".


That's not MTBr, that 's what FB and the open net have propagated!


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> I posted a question on Pink Bike once and I've never been back. School playground springs to mind. I like the people here and that's what matters most to me these days.


Pinkbike, for showing off your rig you rarely ride. I go there only to read the articles now as I felt like every interaction was with children, and man-children.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

So far so good, the workplace firewalls have been thwarted.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

slapheadmofo said:


> as is the joy of dealing with the general public.


plus 1!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am too busy working myself ass off. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> I usually think it's pretty cool when an old thread is revived. Assuming the post is a worthy one that can get the attention going again.


Same here, I'm all for it yet some frown upon it. Same old same old gets boring and if we can't get a new subject going, I same dig up one from the past and shed new ideas from a different audience.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> I ALWAYS remember old girlfriends.


Same here it's their last names I have a problem with. There are many out there that I would love to reconnect with if I could only remember...

Makes me think I should join Facebook. Does FB show past people that have tried to find you?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Makes me think I should join Facebook. Does FB show past people that have tried to find you?


negative, and if they did do you really think someone is seeking you out?? really??


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I had a FB stalker. Chick was hot!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Just go with the flow. Now, we know...that flow could be down the proverbial drain.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I had a FB stalker. Guy was hot!


i should have known..:eekster:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

You guys are clearly not paying at tension. There have been a lot of new posters over the last couple of weeks. I reckon things will pick up just fine as the forum is fundamentally good.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> You guys are clearly not paying at tension. There have been a lot of new posters over the last couple of weeks. I reckon things will pick up just fine as the forum is fundamentally good.


clearly, such an over site on our part i beg for foregiveness Mr Pig.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> clearly, such an over site on our part i beg for foregiveness Mr Pig.


Yeah man, get with the program ;0) Go find some new posters and...annoy them!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Is anyone interested in discussing tire sizes?


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> You guys are clearly not paying at tension. There have been a lot of new posters over the last couple of weeks.


I noticed that too - but they appear to be e-bike posters. :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Is anyone interested in discussing tire sizes?


I tried some 29er tyres but I didn't like them at all. Even had trouble fitting them. Maybe I need wider 26'' rims?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> Yeah man, get with the program ;0) Go find some new posters and...annoy them!


will do



Cleared2land said:


> Is anyone interested in discussing tire sizes?


no that's not what this is about, we are here for the newbs.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> negative, and if they did do you really think someone is seeking you out?? really??


Holy smokes! Twist that knife while you're back there.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Holy smokes! Twist that knife while you're back there.


He's just gealous because we get all the chicks!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Guest (May 15, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> He's just jealous because we get all the guys!


pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Holy smokes! Twist that knife while you're back there.


just so you and MCS know i'm lurking.:ihih:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> pics or it didn't happen.


If I posted my pictures and video, I'd get banned. Possible arrested in certain states.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> If I posted my pictures and video, I'd get banned. Possible arrested in certain states.


Go for the glory.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

I never understood this thread ?
People are posting everyday go to more than one or two sub forums


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

PauLCa916 said:


> I never understood this thread ?
> People are posting everyday go to more than one or two sub forums


What? So we are only allowed to post in one forum per day?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What? So we are only allowed to post in one forum per day?


Oh, you're in trouble now.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

We're all in trouble.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> If I posted my pictures and video, I'd get banned. Possible arrested in certain states.


Animal abuse laws eh?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> Animal abuse laws eh?


Oh yeah, slappin' dem fat pigs around!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> Animal abuse laws eh?


just a touch of animal beasteality in his past/present is all.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> just a touch of animal beasteality in his past/present is all.


Libel suit!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Libel suit!


I think he's flattering you.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

For me personally it is Facebook. I used to post more ride reports here. Facebook improved their pictures. MTBR shrank theirs and filled the space with ads. Quality and size-wise they are about the same now. To easily post pictures here you need to upload to Photobucket or another similar site, another step that makes it just easier to go to Facebook directly with pictures.

I do like MTBR for the ability to meet people from all over and discuss issues. Facebook for me is mostly local, but it has pretty much replaced our regional MTBR forum as the spot for information on local riding.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

CraigCreekRider said:


> To easily post pictures here you need to upload to Photobucket or another similar site, another step that makes it just easier to go to Facebook directly with pictures.


You can upload pictures directly on here, do it all the time.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ But Mr. Pig...there's that need for all of those 'friends' on Facebook.


----------



## mrchristian (Apr 2, 2006)

There was a local forum called STR that basically took the wind out of the local SoCal forum. Then that site imploded and the various users split up.

I find that Reddit is my usual destination for general bike related entertainment. 

If I want in-depth I usually go read Bike Magazine or MB Rag.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2016)

mrchristian said:


> There was a local forum called STR that basically took the wind out of the local SoCal forum. Then that site imploded and the various users split up.
> 
> I find that Reddit is my usual destination for general bike related entertainment.
> 
> If I want in-depth I usually go read Bike Magazine or MB Rag.


so another words you have no need for us correct??


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> But Mr. Pig...there's that need for all of those 'friends' on Facebook.


I don't do Facebook. I have no friends.


----------



## mrchristian (Apr 2, 2006)

nvphatty said:


> so another words you have no need for us correct??


Admittedly, I haven't been here for a long while. The SoCal forum (and the fact that STR is still sort of a ghost forum although seems to be working again) drew me back as I wanted to organize a weekly ride.

I think the big problem is the huge numbers of subforums (which it seems everyone is mentioning). Sometimes I want to stumble across a discussion about eBikes or fatbikes or whatever to mindlessly read. But i'm never going into those niche forums on purpose I guess.

I spend a lot of time on ADVrider (motorcycle adventure forum) but that whole website is populated by grumpy 60 year old guys who hate the government.

This forum software is also SUPER outdated. Too many advertisements, super old narrow format, too hard to upload images, etc.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

I think most of the factors that folks have mentioned come into play, especially all the subforums (way too many). General used to be a marketplace of questions of all types and I actually learned a few random things. But yeah I ain't going to cruise around all the subforums with the hope of finding random bits of information. However at the end of the day I think the mtbr board has simply become repetitive and boring. Why stick around if you've already seen a similar discussion? 

Speaking of which I still haven't decided which wheelsize rules...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

There are way too many forums, that is true. You simply do not have have the time to check them all. You'll eventually pop into forum to find that someone started a thread you might have posted on but it's ancient history now.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> I have no friends.


i'm crushed, no really.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> I'm crushed, no really.


Don't be, I don't like other people anyway. Especially you!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> Don't be, I don't like other people anyway. Especially you!


yer killin me smalls!! :lol:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Part of the repetitive subjects is due to new users/riders IMO - If you never been to a forum (like I never had in the past, ever) you don't know how to move around it and the search engine is not the most user friendly here. Asking questions can be intimidating especially if you get flamed because there is "already a thread about it" - Getting into this sport is no easy task and can get overwhelming to the point of no return. The beginner section is not as busy as before but I see newbies asking in ALL MTN/27.5/General etc even in the SoCal forum so it is all over the place. 

I agree though way too many sub-forums. The thing also is if a new rider asks a simple question about pedals per se, we go crazy fighting on which is best and why is better than... instead of being more direct and answering a simple question. If you are thin skinned, you might say... "f it!" I'll do my search elsewhere.:madman:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Part of the repetitive subjects is due to new users/riders IMO


I don't see repetitive posts as a problem. We all repeat the same old crap all of the time in real life! If we banned all talk that was about subjects already discussed the forum might as well shut.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> I don't see repetitive posts as a problem. We all repeat the same old crap all of the time in real life! If we banned all talk that was about subjects already discussed the forum might as well shut.


are you saying we regurgitate old crap??


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

we just keep chewing the same cud?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> I don't see repetitive posts as a problem. We all repeat the same old crap all of the time in real life! If we banned all talk that was about subjects already discussed the forum might as well shut.


To me is more of a "reason" than a "problem" really. I feel repetitive when I suggest the same thing over and over but that's what I know.


----------



## CanyunRider (Oct 29, 2004)

I used to post here quite a bit, but slacked off prolly due to moving on to other stuff, including private forums. Just posted up 2 ads for bikes I'm selling so I thought I'd look around. 
Agree on the NorCal thing; way too many BS posts. SoCal, my region, seems to be lacking. 
Agree on the search nazis as well. Once I got this detailed response on how to do an advanced search ton a relatively simple question; I think it would have taken less verbiage to just post a simple answer. 
I tried PB for some info on Scotland, and got some good responses. But just reading the other forums was tedious, really not worth posting or responding. 
Hope to see more relevant content here in the future, I'll continue to visit.


----------



## mrchristian (Apr 2, 2006)

CanyunRider said:


> I used to post here quite a bit, but slacked off prolly due to moving on to other stuff, including private forums. Just posted up 2 ads for bikes I'm selling so I thought I'd look around.
> Agree on the NorCal thing; way too many BS posts. SoCal, my region, seems to be lacking.
> Agree on the search nazis as well. Once I got this detailed response on how to do an advanced search ton a relatively simple question; I think it would have taken less verbiage to just post a simple answer.
> I tried PB for some info on Scotland, and got some good responses. But just reading the other forums was tedious, really not worth posting or responding.
> Hope to see more relevant content here in the future, I'll continue to visit.


I'd take a bunch of offtopic discussion vs the abandoned SoCal forum to be honest.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

mrchrist; how about this
Single Tracks and Single Malts, mm mm good
Now that is a sentiment I can get behind!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

CanyunRider said:


> I used to post here quite a bit...


Your post count is forty-three! ;0)


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> Your post count is forty-three! ;0)


and that includes 1 from today.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Haha, I was thinking the same. If that's quite a bit, some of us must have a real problem.

Wow, I just hit 11.5k posts.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wow, I just hit 11.5k posts.


Yeah, but ninety percent of what you post is shite!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> Yeah, but ninety percent of what you post is shite!


Which you seem to be eating! Bon Appétit!


----------



## Karm0Zz (Nov 22, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Maybe it's just me, but when I look for new posts, it just seems that there aren't nearly as many as there used to be.


I think its because some of the users can be cinical and maybe a bit too sarcastic. I find that in many threads there is always that person that makes fun of the questions made, or just doesnt answer them, and that might pull people off.

I mean I used to use MTBR for my tire related questions. The internet is so vague a forum is always the best way to get your questions answered. But after a few threads being filled with people that wouldnt answer the question or that would tell me to search for myself, I was kind of scared of posting anything..

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Karm0Zz (Nov 22, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> Yeah, but ninety percent of what you post is shite!


Just like you. See? People like you throw people away..

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Karm0Zz said:


> Just like you. See? People like you throw people away..


I'm just fooling with Shawn and he knows it. The benefit of committing to a forum long enough get to know people.

Although he does talk shite ;0)


----------



## Karm0Zz (Nov 22, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> I'm just fooling with Shawn and he knows it. The benefit of committing to a forum long enough get to know people.
> 
> Although he does talk shite ;0)


Yeah I can understand that but some users dont stick with the fooling around just to their friends and new users can find it offensive. Surely you understand that right?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Karm0Zz said:


> Yeah I can understand that but some users don't stick with the fooling around just to their friends and new users can find it offensive. Surely you understand that right?


Yes, but some new users might be a bit over-sensitive then? Honestly, this forum is not bad. I've been on forums since they were invented and this is one of the friendliest and most welcoming I've seen. Or rather, it is almost completely free of the bullying and abuse that poisons so many. It's a non-issue.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Karm0Zz said:


> Yoffensive. Surely you understand that right?
> 
> Sent from mTalk


umm sir, you know your engaging with a fellow named mr. pig, don't you?


----------



## Karm0Zz (Nov 22, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> Yes, but some new users might be a bit over-sensitive then? Honestly, this forum is not bad. I've been on forums since they were invented and this is one of the friendliest and most welcoming I've seen. Or rather, it is almost completely free of the bullying and abuse that poisons so many. It's a non-issue.


Yeah I can feel that love but you can Also feel some hate on noobs that are just trying to learn and get sent elsewhere.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Karm0Zz said:


> Yeah I can feel that love but you can Also feel some hate on noobs that are just trying to learn and get sent elsewhere.


Mmm, sorry but I don't see much in the way of hate directed at anyone on here. You clearly have no idea what internet hostility is!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Karm0Zz said:


> Yeah I can understand that but some users dont stick with the fooling around just to their friends and new users can find it offensive. Surely you understand that right?
> 
> Sent from mTalk


I understand what you are saying, even without commas, do you have suggestion other than to be ridiculously politically correct all the time? This forum is a miniature version of the world at large. Everyone, with the exception of the socks, has the right to make statements that may or may not be somewhat offensive as long as they are not downright insulting. Granted, it is difficult to convey sarcasm online, perhaps we need a font change to explicitly show a comment is sarcastic, kinda like caps lock shows anger, although we do have emojis. In every case, you have the right to glean the information pertinent to you and let the other stuff go. Or not, but then I would wonder about your motivations. I'm not telling you what to type, only you can make that decision, but I'll tell you also I would expect the same right. So... block or not, read or not, it's up to you. If you want to be offended and take on the mantle of being a political, moral and/or social justice online warrior that's your call and your right. In reality, you're just under informed and inexperienced as to the nature and character of the posters who jest and that is not the fault of the poster.


----------



## Karm0Zz (Nov 22, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> I understand what you are saying, even without commas, do you have suggestion other than to be ridiculously politically correct all the time? This forum is a miniature version of the world at large. Everyone, with the exception of the socks, has the right to make statements that may or may not be somewhat offensive as long as they are not downright insulting. Granted, it is difficult to convey sarcasm online, perhaps we need a font change to explicitly show a comment is sarcastic, kinda like caps lock shows anger, although we do have emojis. In every case, you have the right to glean the information pertinent to you and let the other stuff go. Or not, but then I would wonder about your motivations. I'm not telling you what to type, only you can make that decision, but I'll tell you also I would expect the same right. So... block or not, read or not, it's up to you. If you want to be offended and take on the mantle of being a political, moral and/or social justice online warrior that's your call and your right. In reality, you're just under informed and inexperienced as to the nature and character of the posters who jest and that is not the fault of the poster.


I understand what you said. Completely. But as you are talking with strangers (its the internet) I feel you should be as polite as possible. Like you're talking with someone who could be your future boss. I believe that, if you dont know the answer to a thread, dont mind answering it. If you have knowledge about the subject, answer it as well as you can, so you're actually being useful.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

No kidding, if you get offended on an internet forum (unless being directly attacked) then you might have bigger problems  I actually thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Karm0Zz (Nov 22, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> No kidding, if you get offended on an internet forum (unless being directly attacked) then you might have bigger problems  I actually thought it was pretty funny.


I had a thread where I asked the difference between FOX Float and FOX Talas.

Someone answered my question.

Others said things like: "Your parents are probably the type of people that do everything for you." "Go search for yourself" "These people fill the forum with useless threads" and some worst things that I cant remember perfectly so I wont mention them as they wont sound as bad.

I found funny the fact that a question about forks is useless and gets hate, but the fact that we currently have a thread that talks about rat traps is not even discussed..

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Karm0Zz (Nov 22, 2015)

Get your **** together. This is a MTB forum. If you want more people here, embrace the noobs. And get rid of those who talk about anything but MTB as that should be classified as spam.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I understand what you are saying and I also think that it is appropriate and good manners to employ decorum when addressing newer posters. My grandmother was a lovely influence who always told me it was better to hold my tongue than to say anything that wasn't nice. However, you are making this point in reference to a couple of posters bantering back and forth who have been around this loop longer than either of us have been here combined. As such, you're not actually being useful in this instance. Further, it has been my experience to prefer a display of emotion and words to silence or manners as a cover for true feeling and thought. Conversation leads to understanding and clarity and perhaps more so when it includes things other than niceties. I'd rather know who and what is not to be trusted than to imaginatively invent scenarios that are not real. I'll take a real scowl over a fake smile any day. The world's a tough place, be careful out there and don't take such online bantering seriously.


----------



## Karm0Zz (Nov 22, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> I understand what you are saying and I also think that it is appropriate and good manners to employ decorum when addressing newer posters. My grandmother was a lovely influence who always told me it was better to hold my tongue than to say anything that wasn't nice. However, you are making this point in reference to a couple of posters bantering back and forth who have been around this loop longer than either of us have been here combined. As such, you're not actually being useful in this instance. Further, it has been my experience to prefer a display of emotion and words to silence or manners as a cover for true feeling and thought. Conversation leads to understanding and clarity and perhaps more so when it includes things other than niceties. I'd rather know who and what is not to be trusted than to imaginatively invent scenarios that are not real. I'll take a real scowl over a fake smile any day. The world's a tough place, be careful out there and don't take such online bantering seriously.


Now this is an answer. At least my type. This is how everyone should adress posters in this forum if they want more posters. Thank you. I know Im sort of harsh when it comes to people saying "its the internet deal with it".. Because its not just because its the internet that there is freedom for you to be arrogant or mean in general. Once again, thanks for understanding.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Karm0Zz said:


> Get your **** together. This is a MTB forum. If you want more people here, embrace the noobs. And get rid of those who talk about anything but MTB as that should be classified as spam.


Sorry dude but I don't know that you're qualified to tell anyone how to run the forum. For a start, if you removed every post that wasn't related to mountain bikes you'd have one pretty dull forum. We're people, not robots, and have lives, interests and opinions that encompass more than just bikes. Just stick around until you're no longer Johnny One-Square then see how you feel.


----------



## Karm0Zz (Nov 22, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> Sorry dude but I don't know that you're qualified to tell anyone how to run the forum. For a start, if you removed every post that wasn't related to mountain bikes you'd have one pretty dull forum. We're people, not robots, and have lives, interests and opinions that encompass more than just bikes. Just stick around until you're no longer Johnny One-Square then see how you feel.


Whatever, keep your "Prince died" threads and all that, just dont hate on those that try to maintain this as a mtb forum.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Karm0Zz said:


> This is how everyone should adress posters in this forum if they want more posters. Thank you. I know Im sort of harsh when it comes to people saying "its the internet deal with it".. Because its not just because its the internet that there is freedom for you to be arrogant or mean in general. Once again, thanks for understanding.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


True, one needs not the internet forum to be arrogant or mean in general, some can achieve this in many venues quite easily. Be careful though, if you wish to convey your thoughts in the manner you see fit, you should extend that right/ privilege to others. Even, perhaps especially, if the post is not to your liking. Don't limit yourself, take the world as a whole. Life is made of the totality of our experiences, the bad as well as the good.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Karm0Zz said:


> I understand what you said. Completely. But as you are talking with strangers (its the internet) I feel you should be as polite as possible. Like you're talking with someone who could be your future boss. I believe that, if you dont know the answer to a thread, dont mind answering it. If you have knowledge about the subject, answer it as well as you can, so you're actually being useful.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


In a perfect world, I agree but this world went to **** primarily due to the computer age, so lower your expectations. It's all fun and games each and every day anymore...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Karm0Zz said:


> Whatever, keep your "Prince died" threads and all that, just dont hate on those that try to maintain this as a mtb forum.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


...aaaaaand you lost me.

As a native MN who has fond memories of 1st Ave when Prince did own it, Prince was awesome and may he rest in peace.

For clarification, it is my personal opinion that experienced posters should be nice to first time posters asking what could be a stupid question with an easily acquired answer via the wonderful workings of google. Further, I hold no expectation that the experienced posters will do any such thing as post a mindful, polite and concise response. I hold myself to my own ideals and I do not seek to impose those ideals on others regardless of my position on the subject at hand.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Hawg said:


> In a perfect world, I agree but this world went to **** primarily due to the computer age, so lower your expectations. It's all fun and games each and every day anymore...


Haha, we were already there, we just went from analog to digital.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

These chat forums are becoming more and more hostile by the day. I have heard that at least one other big mountain bike forum website is even worse. It's a sign of the times. There has even been a bullying problem on Facebook. 

The world is going to ****. Nobody cares about anyone but themselves. Individualism is what the computer age is teaching us because it's too easy to get most anything you want. It teaches you to get whatever you need for yourself and not to rely on others. But reliance on each other is exactly what is needed to hold people together. Say goodbye to the ways of old and hello to the New Dark Ages. If you go in understanding this, you'll be just fine... :bluefrown:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2016)

ahhhh for fooks sake man whats all the fuss about??


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> ahhhh for fooks sake man whats all the fuss about??


No fuss, just a spoon feeding of reality.

Carry on.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Hawg said:


> These chat forums are becoming more and more hostile by the day. I have heard that at least one other big mountain bike forum website is even worse. It's a sign of the times. There has even been a bullying problem on Facebook.
> 
> The world is going to ****. Nobody cares about anyone but themselves. Individualism is what the computer age is teaching us because it's too easy to get most anything you want. It teaches you to get whatever you need for yourself and not to rely on others. But reliance on each other is exactly what is needed to hold people together. Say goodbye to the ways of old and hello to the New Dark Ages. If you go in understanding this, you'll be just fine... :bluefrown:


It's just a quicker way to achieve instant gratification, a goal many have pursued through the years, nah, centuries prior to the computing age.

Although, Netflix has been defined as the activity most responsible for the lack of social interaction recently. Personally, I think it's the whole work for money system so you can do stuff but not actually have the time or the money to actually do that stuff.

I think it was Terry Pratchett that wrote a character with the viewpoint of...

Why do you drink alcohol? There are so many other things in life to do than drink and watch the world go by.

That's true, but alcohol helps with all the things I can't do and makes watching the world more tolerable.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I am posting waaay too much on mtbr lately.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

dbhammercycle said:


> It's just a quicker way to achieve instant gratification, a goal many have pursued through the years, nah, centuries prior to the computing age.
> 
> Although, Netflix has been defined as the activity most responsible for the lack of social interaction recently. Personally, I think it's the whole work for money system so you can do stuff but not actually have the time or the money to actually do that stuff.
> 
> ...


Yes, INSTANT GRATIFICATION. That is the one phrase that sums up the shitty attitude of mankind in today's world.

What a bunch of f'ing a$$holes we all are.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

dbhammercycle said:


> I am posting waaay too much on mtbr lately.


Yes, this thread is working. We are all indeed posting more.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I like Mr Pig!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey, I care!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2016)

Hawg said:


> Yes, INSTANT GRATIFICATION. That is the one phrase that sums up the shitty attitude of mankind in today's world.
> 
> What a bunch of f'ing a$$holes we all are.


would you kindly take my man card away....NOW!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2016)

Mookie said:


> Hey, I care!


more or less??


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I like Mr Pig!


Hey, aren't you on vacation somewhere in the middle of the ocean? GO AWAY!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> more or less??


I care mucho amounts.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ I'm just enjoying the exchange. have a seat...Wanna beer?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ I'm just enjoying the exchange. have a seat...Wanna beer?


i'll kindly have an anchor steam sir.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Whoa! 2 pages after I left? this will beat the Giant thread! Life is too short guys!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Whoa! 2 pages after I left? this will beat the Giant thread! Life is too short guys!


I just popped in as well. Two pages since this morning and all because of one troll getting everyone all riled up. I think we all can spot the troll in here.

You've all been trolled my friends.

Now, let's get back to the percentage of quality posting to **** posting back at post #175 where all this trolling started.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ I'm just enjoying the exchange. have a seat...Wanna beer?





nvphatty said:


> i'll kindly have an anchor steam sir.


Could somebody beer me when they get a chance?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I just popped in as well. Two pages since this morning and all because of one troll getting everyone all riled up. I think we all can spot the troll in here.
> 
> You've all been trolled my friends.
> 
> Now, let's get back to the percentage of quality posting to **** posting back at post #175 where all this trolling started.


I don't think we've been trolled, MCS is just goofing around. As always.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2016)

Mookie said:


> Could somebody beer me when they get a chance?


stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Karm0Zz said:


> Whatever, keep your "Prince died" threads and all that, just dont hate on those that try to maintain this as a mtb forum.


You realise you have just spent several pages not talking about mountain bikes? Which I guess means you'll be shutting up now? ;0)

I'm still pondering dbhammer's suggestion that we should post like his grandmother...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> I'm still pondering dbhammer's suggestion that we should post like his grandmother...


Is that even possible for you?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

dbhammercycle said:


> Is that even possible for you?


There...is no spoon.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> You realise you have just spent several pages not talking about mountain bikes? Which I guess means you'll be shutting up now? ;0)
> 
> I'm still pondering dbhammer's suggestion that we should post like his grandmother...


I'd just like to discuss wheel sizes now. Because that's more interesting.


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

I have no dum question to ask, nore anything of any interest to post, so I guess this is the perfect place to post it


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Gravityaholic is catching on fast for a newbie. Very fast.


EDIT... lurker perhaps?


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> lurker perhaps?


Totally, and my english sucks.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2016)

Gravityaholic said:


> Totally, and my english sucks.


in short your a dbl sucker!!


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> Although, Netflix has been defined as the activity most responsible for the lack of social interaction recently. Personally, I think it's the whole work for money system so you can do stuff but not actually have the time or the money to actually do that stuff.


Ironical, but on Netflix there is a documentary called _Requiem For The American Dream_ (not at all to be confused with the film based on the book of the same, Requiem for a Dream) that talks at length about whole money system/ the present state of democracy.






I know a little about Noam Chomsky, and his leanings and whatnot, but this documentary was a serious dose of "Whoa Man, That's Some Heavy Sh...tuff"

Check it and see. If you have time and whatnot


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I did see that offered as I'm a cable guy in recovery 'flixer. It's in my list.


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> in short your a dbl sucker!!


I don't know, I might ? What's a dbl ?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2016)

Gravityaholic said:


> I don't know, I might ? What's a dbl ?


dbl=double


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> dbl=double


oh...I see. Then no i'm not


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

AthleticAL said:


> Ironical, but on Netflix there is a documentary called _Requiem For The American Dream_ (not at all to be confused with the film based on the book of the same, Requiem for a Dream) that talks at length about whole money system/ the present state of democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey AthleticAL thanks for the tip, what a great show. One of my pet-peeves, been complaining about stacked deck since 'they' began to deify Reagan back in the 90's.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

AthleticAL said:


> Ironical, but on Netflix there is a documentary called _Requiem For The American Dream_ (not at all to be confused with the film based on the book of the same, Requiem for a Dream) that talks at length about whole money system/ the present state of democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. I just saw this was available, yesterday. I've been a fan of his for many years, and have heard him speak on a few occasions.

If there were more Noam Chomsky threads, I would post more, and maybe then even ride my mountain bike instead of road bike.


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

I've noticed a lot less traffic, but I can still get answers fairly quickly but I know the rules.

As for the new threads, I'm happy on M980 but nobody is discussing that any more cause it's old news. I just looked in the Brake time forum for info on my Saints suffering from sticky pistons and there isn't a Saint thread within 100 miles.

I'm not into long and slack and I'm not buying new wheels just to get Boost, so none of the new bikes being discussed appeal to me in the slightest yet.

I'm down with Absolute Black narrow wide oval and the fact that Marcin will answer questions directly on the drivetrain forum is amazing.

I blame 27.5


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

SJDude said:


> I've noticed a lot less traffic. I blame 27.5


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

hawg said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


silence!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I had a FB stalker. Chick was hot!


What's her name? She can stalk me

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

Picard said:


> What's her name? She can stalk me


was a heshe


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

nvphatty said:


> was a heshe


Oh damn

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

